# [Sonic&Tails] Brotherhood



## Tails (Aug 14, 2011)

*THIS IS A CANON FAN CLUB.*​







*Introduction:*
This is a fanclub dedicated to the brotherhood shared between that of Sonic the Hedgehog and Miles "Tails" Prower. Of course, anything else that is Sonic related would be more than welcomed to this group. Please feel free to discuss anything in particular about this amazing series. Below is a list of rules to follow before asking to join officially (although anybody can start a discussion within the FC). Please read through everything as there is something you will need to mention when filling out the following form...

*Rules:*





 Use URLs/links if posting images or fanfiction/youtube videos.





 If posting spoilers or cheats, please do so by using the spoiler tags.





 Respect others opinions, views and fandoms. Agree to disagree if needed!





 Try to post more than one sentence and use proper spelling/grammar so others can understand you.

*Join Requests:*




*What is your favorite Sonic Game?*




*Do you prefer Sonic or Tails?*




*Who is your favorite character in the whole series and why?*




*Are you an active member?*
To prove that you have read everything, please add the word 'gold rings' to your join request post.

*Official Members List:*
*Tails*

*Other Sonic FC(s):*
*~Sonic the Hedgehog Fan Club~*
_*Sonic Fan Club*_

*Send me a private message (PM) if you would like any of your Sonic related clubs/groups to become an affiliate or link to this page.*​
*Starter Topics:*
What do you think the most touching moment between Sonic and Tails was?
What do you think Tails will make next?


----------



## Phantom (Aug 16, 2011)

My eyeballs are bleeding. Can we fix that?

_user received infraction for this post_


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey! Please don't feel discouraged, there's no need to delete your thread! I'm pretty sure there's at least a couple of people who are into sonic and would probably be interested in joining your club!

(In any case, if you have PMs and profile comments blocked there's no way for moderators or anyone to contact you at all, which is potentially problematic; that's why I've undeleted this thread)


----------

